# 2nd row of teeth????



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well Cheyenne is officially in full-blown teething mode. She has already cut a few teeth in the back, and has lost one upper front tooth. But I'm a little concerned about the bottom front teeth. She has two teeth coming in BEHIND the baby teeth!! Is this normal? Will they eventually push the baby teeth out and move forward??


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It often happens - if the baby teeth don't come out soon they need to be pulled becaue they can misalign the adult teeth.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

This happened with Jax also. At one point he had 8 full grown canines in at one time. 
2 knuckle bones did the trick to get them out. 
I told one of my neighbors this, she thought I hit him with them. :rofl: 
You don't hit her with them, you give them to chew on


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> This happened with Jax also. At one point he had 8 full grown canines in at one time.
> 2 knuckle bones did the trick to get them out.
> I told one of my neighbors this, she thought I hit him with them. :rofl:
> You don't hit her with them, you give them to chew on


Ha! That is TOO funny!

I am giving her marrow bones and bully sticks, along with a frozen wet washcloth. I can't find raw knuckle bones anywhere...except at Petco, and she doesn't do well with that kind. Those upset her tummy. 

The new teeth have just broken through, so I'm hoping as they come through more they'll push the other ones out. The baby teeth don't even seem to be loose yet!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Dante had this happen but only with one tooth. The baby tooth fell out after a couple weeks. I would give it a little time, but keep an eye on things in case you need to have some pulled.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Look for a local butcher shop. That is where we get bones from.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> Well Cheyenne is officially in full-blown teething mode. She has already cut a few teeth in the back, and has lost one upper front tooth. But I'm a little concerned about the bottom front teeth. She has two teeth coming in BEHIND the baby teeth!! Is this normal? Will they eventually push the baby teeth out and move forward??



This happened to Zandra too:











You can see them coming in just to the left and right of center. Her canines hung in there for awhile, but I gave her something different to chew on, and it was new so she jumped right on it. They came out soon after that.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Shane had abrupted puppy teeth that had to be removed and so did Chance. The adult teeth were pushing behind the baby teeth and the baby teeth were in there solid. Since Shane and Chance both had health issues the required neutering at 5 months, just had the baby teeth that were causing problems removed at the same time. Their teeth issues were with molars.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Onyx Dragon said:


> This happened to Zandra too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUP!! Those are the EXACT two teeth on Cheyenne that are coming in behind the other ones!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Shane had abrupted puppy teeth that had to be removed and so did Chance. The adult teeth were pushing behind the baby teeth and the baby teeth were in there solid. Since Shane and Chance both had health issues the required neutering at 5 months, just had the baby teeth that were causing problems removed at the same time. Their teeth issues were with molars.


Luckily they were able to remove them. Hopefully that won't happen, but if it does, the vet already told me that they'll just remove the baby teeth when she gets spayed.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Baby teeth that do not come out can ruin a bite. Are you planning to spay her as a little puppy?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Samba said:


> Baby teeth that do not come out can ruin a bite. Are you planning to spay her as a little puppy?


I'm planning to have her spayed her at 6 months. That is what our vet recommended.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> I'm planning to have her spayed her at 6 months. That is what our vet recommended.


I talked to my breeder, and verified this with my vet. But the breeder suggested I wait for her to go into season twice. After the second season have her spayed. I talked with the vet and she said that it's not a bad idea. It allows all the necessary hormones to spread through them, doesn't stunt any emotional or physical growth, and really doesn't hurt anything to wait for two seasons.


----------

